# Wie geh ich vor, wenn ich absolute und relative Werte mischen muss ?



## Tim C. (9. September 2003)

Das topic schildert das Malheur, indem ich mich befinde. Ich habe eine Tabelle. Diese muss in der Breite 100% des Browserfensters ausfüllen sonst wirkt das Layout asymetrisch und unschön.
Das spricht für width=100%, da es aber dann verboten ist, für die <td> innerhalb der Tabelle feste Werte zu verwenden, Frage ich nach einer Alternative. Die festen Breiten müssen auch sein, da sonst das grafiklayout verrutscht.

PS: Die Alternative des Auslesens von screen.availWidt halte ich in diesem speziellen Fall für wenig hilfreich, da das ganze z.B. schon bei einem aktivierten Favoritenfenster welches links im IE eingeblendet wird, nichtig ist.

Wäre schön, wenn hier sinnvolle Ideen zusammenkommen

PPS: Das verbotene mischen von 100% width der main table und den absoluten Werten der Zellen funktioniert auch nicht, da dann aus irgendeinem Grund die Tabelle nicht die vollen 100% ausfüllt, obwohl sie einen nicht definierten Bereich zum auseinanderziehen hätte ...


----------



## Mark (9. September 2003)

Hi!

Ähm, wer verbietet das?

```
<TABLE WIDTH=100% HEIGHT=100% BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<TR>
  <TD WIDTH=120>links</TD>
  <TD>mitte</TD>
  <TD WIDTH=120>rechts</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
```
... ist doch legitim...?


----------



## Tim C. (9. September 2003)

Nein gemäß den aktuellen W3C Regeln, ist es, soweit ich weiss, nicht legitim in einer Tabelle absolute und relative Werte zu mischen.

Selbst wenn, dieses Konstrukt führte bei mir zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Tabelle 100% der erforderlichen Breite hatte, aber nicht 100% der Fensterbreite.


----------



## Mark (9. September 2003)

Hi!

@100% der Fensterbreite: da mußt Du halt per BODY-Tag das Fenster zur verfügbaren Breite machen:
Bei mir füllt:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE></TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<TABLE WIDTH=100% HEIGHT=100% BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<TR><TD WIDTH=120>links</TD>
	<TD>mitte</TD>
	<TD WIDTH=120>rechts</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
das gesamte Fenster...

Alternative: was passiert denn, wenn Du einen WIDTH=100% Table nimmst, dort drei Spalten mit jeweils einem Table drin, wobei (laut obigem Beispiel) Table lks und rts WIDTH=120 und die mitte WIDTH=100% hat...


----------



## Mark (9. September 2003)

Hi!

Bzgl. der möglichen Alternative:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE></TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>

<TABLE WIDTH=100% HEIGHT=100% BORDER=1 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<TR><TD WIDTH=1%>
	<TABLE WIDTH=120 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR><TD WIDTH=120>Links</TD></TR>
	</TABLE>
	</TD>
	<TD>
	<TABLE WIDTH=100% BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR><TD>mitte</TD></TR>
	</TABLE>
	</TD>
	<TD WIDTH=1%>
	<TABLE WIDTH=120 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR><TD WIDTH=120>rechts</TD></TR>
	</TABLE>
	</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

</BODY>
</HTML>
```
mit WIDTH=1% zwingst Du lks und rts nur so groß wie das darin enthaltene Table zu sein. Voraussetzung ist natürlich lks und rts sind größer als eben ein Prozent der verfügbaren Breite...


----------

